# Solved: Creative Inspire T7900 will not output at 7.1



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

As the title suggests, My T7900 speakers will not output at anything more than 2.1.

These speakers were outputting fine at 7.1 at one stage and today, whilst playing Homefront, i noticed that the front centre, middle and rear speakers didn't seem to be active.
I checked in windows what the speakers were outputting at and it said 2/2.1 with no option to change it. 

I did a sound test and it played the relevant sounds as though there was a 5.1 speaker set up but those sounds only played through the front left and right speakers.

I've uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled the up to date versions but no matter what drivers i've tried, none will get the system to output at anything more than 2.1. 
I've even installed the program Slim Drivers just to make sure all my hardware drivers are fully up to date which they are. 

I've tried removing the cables from the sound card to the speakers and refitting them. 
I've tried flicking the switch on the back of the sub unit from direct to 5.1 - 7.1 up mix and 6.1 - 7.1 up mix and none of it has worked. 

I'm at a loss on what to do here as i've tried everything i could to get them working and nothing has changed so far. 

The sound card i have is the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic 

Has anyone else had this issue? 
Could it be a result of installing the service pack update for Windows 7? 

I'm really at a loss here and need help from anyone willing to help me out. 

Thanks in advanced guy's.


----------



## chomerly (Mar 24, 2011)

Right,

I managed to solve this on Friday, after getting the first proper sleep i've had for days, but forgot to mark the thread as solved.

It seems as though the Creative Control Panel cannot override Windows' sound settings.

In the end it was so simple that i had completely overlooked it.

All i did was click start > control panel > sound.
Once the window opens up you will have one or two icons. One saying speakers and the other saying SPDIF Out.

Left click once on speakers and then at the bottom right of the window click configure.

In there you will be greeted with a series of speaker configurations and you just highlight the one for your machine and then click next on each window until you your able to click finish.

After you've done this you can then set up the configurations you want from the Creative Control Panel.

Moral of this story?

Don't try and solve computer problems if you've been deprived of sleep for a couple of days before hand.
If your anything like me you will be baffled by the simplest of things.


----------

